# Dwarf hairgrass turning brown



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

What are the best conditions for this plant? I have some planted in gravel with moderate light. They are mostly brown now and keep uprooting.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What sort of fertilization are you providing?

Typically, a nutrient-rich substrate is necessary. DHG can grow in gravel if you give it time to take root and provide proper nutrients.


----------



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

I use Flourish and root tabs w/iron. The tabs probably aren't close to where the hairgrass is planted though. I'm a bit nervous about putting in too many root tabs with my snails. Maybe I should give up on the hairgrass.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

why are you nervous about root tabs and snails?


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

I had troubles with mine uprooting when I first planted it (thanks, trumpet snails), the only thing I could do was plant it very deep with tweezers. Once it makes good roots it won't be a problem.

CO2 makes it spread much faster.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I also usually give it a good trim once it's planted in a new tank. The regrowth always looks better and it tends to spread a bit more quickly as new leaves grow.


----------



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

> why are you nervous about root tabs and snails?


Last year I used a bunch of these tabs in a tank with a golden snail. I inadvertently stirred up the gravel and the water turned rust colored. It was a mess. My golden's shell was permanently stained and she didn't live long after that. I was chastised by some forum people who said these will leach into the water and that excessive iron isn't good for inverts. Others have said it's fine. I don't know...I just like to go conservatively on that stuff. 

Edub, my snails keep uprooting them too.


----------



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

Somewhat - I could make the bunches smaller and use tweezers. Being a noob, I was afraid at first to break them apart too much, so they are in fairly large clumps.


----------



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

I just planted some myself. This is how small I made each planting portion.







And this is what it looks like planted. 







Just planted yesterday so no new growth yet. This is the best looking DHg I have owned. I kept buying it from petsmart and it'd turn brown then die. Ordered this from Green Leaf Aquarium and it looks healthy


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep - the more you thin your clumps out, the quicker it'll spread and fill an area. 3-4 blades should be plenty per clump.



Snailetta said:


> Somewhat - I could make the bunches smaller and use tweezers. Being a noob, I was afraid at first to break them apart too much, so they are in fairly large clumps.


----------



## Snailetta (May 20, 2012)

Ah, I could definitely break these down smaller then. Some of my clumps are an inch long. No wonder they aren't staying in. I suppose I could also break the root tabs into smaller pieces. I'll give this a shot. Thanks guys!

PS: Nice tank Devon!


----------

